# prices



## bradleyj (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone have any idea how much to sell a vorwork hen or cockeral for????


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm going to take a wild guess and say 15-20 bucks.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think 20 would be a fair price.


----------



## bradleyj (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks thats realy helped thankyou


----------

